# TiVo has arrived!



## nocomp

Hi

It's here took about 40 minutes to set up and looking great

Have used YouTube already with no issues

General picture and sound quality excellent

Am the first customer in my area (south coast )to get installed

So far so good will play some more and let you know

No comp


----------



## deshepherd

nocomp said:


> Hi
> 
> It's here took about 40 minutes to set up and looking great
> 
> Have used YouTube already with no issues
> 
> General picture and sound quality excellent
> 
> Am the first customer in my area (south coast )to get installed
> 
> So far so good will play some more and let you know
> 
> No comp


Great ... look forward to try this all myself - I'm currently waiting for the TiVo Guy to arrive - got a 10am-2pm booking for today!


----------



## deshepherd

deshepherd said:


> Great ... look forward to try this all myself - I'm currently waiting for the TiVo Guy to arrive - got a 10am-2pm booking for today!


Now installed ... took 40-50 mins to install and as observed elsewhere most of this time is spent waiting for it to download updates and initial program data. Person who did my install said it was his first - he'd had TiVo since December.

Was told 3rd tuner upgrade is planned for March and also he thought the ethernet port was being "activated" at the same time.

Overall initial impressions are great - responsiveness is good. Box appartently polls servers every 23 minutes and should react to late channel changes - though installer said the standard STBs were meant to receive updates immediately but this didn't always work!

Access to catch-up TV from program guide not yet perfect .... you can "select" a catchup TV program by going back in time on the program guide but at the moment they've not sorted out a direct link to the program so you just get to go to the main catch-up TV menu. Also the "C" symbols in the guide just indicate programs that will be available via catch-up TV and not ones that are already there ... so if you follow the link too soon you'll not be able to find the program.

Minor niggle - when going to the main program guide you seem to end up at the start of the list of channels rather than the channel you are currently on.

Also, will take a day or two to get used to the "ok/select" button being in the middle of the direction arrows rather than below ... have got to the "my shows" page by mistake several times already.

Seems to be much more "pro-active" about parental controls and PIN numbers ... if its got no guide data for a channel then full parental control applies as it has no rating info. While experimenting with catchup TV found I needed a PIN to select "sun, sex, and parents" (or whatever that BBC3 prog about parents spying on teenagers on holiday is!) I'll probably have to investigate the options as I can see this getting annoying + my view is that I hope my children understand what sort of things are not appropriate for them and exercise some responsibility for themselves rather than have restrictions imposed so they've no need to think for themselves.

Now, need to set aside a hour or two to go through the process of transferring all the SPs from our old TiVo to the new one!


----------



## sjp

deshepherd said:


> Now, need to set aside a hour or two to go through the process of transferring all the SPs from our old TiVo to the new one!


what I'm going to need is some clever sort to come up with a wishlist transfer utility from a non networked S1...

Any takers? 

looks like I might be an early adopter of any qwerty keyboard that might be offered.


----------



## nocomp

Hi

Have made my first recording with no issues, am slowly transferring season passes manually lu key I still have s1to remember what they are!

Apps and games are a little limited at present, eBay, twiiter, YouTube and celebrity. Hope access to local network ia available soon.

You can set up audio and video in settings but can leave TiVo to set up automatically.

So far all good, it's a lot like using as1 but faster and with more features

No comp


----------



## cwaring

sjp said:


> looks like I might be an early adopter of any qwerty keyboard that might be offered.


Don't suppose anyone's tried sticking a USB one in the socket; either wired or wirless?


----------



## deshepherd

cwaring said:


> Don't suppose anyone's tried sticking a USB one in the socket; either wired or wirless?


VM man who installed man has had a TiVo since Dec and said he'd experimented with the ethernet port (but wasn't able to connect) and also said he'd seen the TiVo peanut + qwerty kbd thats available in the US and thought it would be useful but the price was a bit steep ... I'd sort of infer from this is connecting a kbd via the USB port could work then he wouldn't be looking at a peanut for this!


----------



## deshepherd

nocomp said:


> Hi
> 
> Have made my first recording with no issues, am slowly transferring season passes manually lu key I still have s1to remember what they are!


Yup, honour of first recording on our TiVo went to .... Scooby Doo!

Started to transfer SPs by bringing of list on old tiVo, noting name, switching channel to new TiVo and search for prog. Rapidly realised quite how many SPs are hanging around for the next time that program has a series rather than things currently in the listings so reverted to thinking what programs we watch at the moment and will rely on filling in as we go along I think!

Looked into the "parental controls" ... looks like this is totally hardwired into the system and I can see this becoming a major gripe (especially from people in households with no children). Want to watch anything rated 12 before 8pm, 15 before 9pm of 18 before 10pm then you'll need to type in a PIN ... not sure if this is a per program PIN or per session.


----------



## TCM2007

deshepherd said:


> Looked into the "parental controls" ... looks like this is totally hardwired into the system and I can see this becoming a major gripe (especially from people in households with no children). Want to watch anything rated 12 before 8pm, 15 before 9pm of 18 before 10pm then you'll need to type in a PIN ... not sure if this is a per program PIN or per session.


You're kidding! That would be beyond annoying. Surely there must be a master control to take parental controls off.


----------



## mikerr

sjp said:


> what I'm going to need is some clever sort to come up with a wishlist transfer utility from a non networked S1...


non networked S1 = no hope!

Does VM let you set season passes from their website ? Or just remote one off recordings?

Won't let me log in yet...

http://tv.virginmedia.com/vtvapp/epg.do
or the mobile version:
http://m.virginmedia.com/vmuk/tvguide/ChannelList.aspx?pack=XL

[edit] just noticed it can do SPs:


> Got one of our amazing TiVo boxes? Now you can set your recordings right here from our TV Listings or Search results.
> 
> It's simple - just sign in (so we know it's you), pick a show and you'll see all the recording options in Programme Information screen. You can even record a whole series at the click of a mouse.


So a module to transfer SPs should be doable at least.


----------



## laurence

My TiVo arrives on Thursday. I won't be in, so planning to make a space for it this weekend.
Can anyone that's had one installed tell me what they install besides the TiVo? I'll drill a hole through the wall for the coax, but do I also need to plan for a plastic box on the wall that they route the coax through? Does the coax go straight into TiVo or is there a separate modem?
Is the s1 remote compatible, or will I have to reprogram all the universal remotes?
6 days to go, can't wait!


----------



## smokie

S1 remote not compatible. 

In my case I have a small outside box where cable from road terminates and splits around the outside of the house, coming in through the wall exactly where I need it. No separate modem indoors, unless you have broadband which needs one.


----------



## laurence

Thanks Smokie,
Sounds like I'll have same setup as you. So, coax comes in through wall and terminates in the (F?) plug that connects to the TiVo, have I understood right? They used to terminate the coax in an ugly, oversized, surface mounted plastic box, sounds like I don't need to worry about that though.


----------



## TCM2007

mikerr said:


> So a module to transfer SPs should be doable at least.


More work than it would save. Plus it couldn't transfer dormant SPs.

I've "redone" my SPs on MC a few times, and it doesn't take as long as you think.


----------



## smokie

[email protected] said:


> Thanks Smokie,
> Sounds like I'll have same setup as you. So, coax comes in through wall and terminates in the (F?) plug that connects to the TiVo, have I understood right? They used to terminate the coax in an ugly, oversized, surface mounted plastic box, sounds like I don't need to worry about that though.


Mine was already there so don't know what current standard is - I expect the guy will do pretty much whatever you want for a cuppa and a biscuit


----------



## CeeBeeUK

The engineer is here, first time I have been first on a delivery list!


----------



## CeeBeeUK

He's still here 

First box didn't work, second box is not syncing either.


----------



## jonphil

My engineer still hasn't rung / arrived


----------



## frobozz

Still waiting here too, or rather my mother is because I'm at work


----------



## warrenrb

Same here! I've to go to a meeting at 12, and he's still not here! Of all the days - I couldn't move the meeting - I'm usually here every day, day in, day out (working from home). Typical.

The TV unit got hoovered to within an inch of it's life this morning at 8:30am too! 

What time does an 'AM' slot cover? I can't remember what the guy on the phone said - I was in a TiVo ordering daze at the time...


----------



## kerplunk

Another one here! Browsing the forums to try and pass the time and hoping the man in the van arrives soon.


----------



## jonphil

warrenrb said:


> Same here! I've to go to a meeting at 12, and he's still not here! Of all the days - I couldn't move the meeting - I'm usually here every day, day in, day out (working from home). Typical.
> 
> The TV unit got hoovered to within an inch of it's life this morning at 8:30am too!
> 
> What time does an 'AM' slot cover? I can't remember what the guy on the phone said - I was in a TiVo ordering daze at the time...


My paperwork said 8am to 12pm, but I'm sure on the website it says 8am to 1pm.
Just had a call and said he should be here in 30mins.
I'm guessing the forum will get busy a bit later on


----------



## warrenrb

Yes, a lot of people got 15th as an install date, didn't they?


----------



## CeeBeeUK

Anyone in the South London, sorry for the delay! VM have ballsed up my account. I have a TiVo box, continually rebooting because my account has been mis-configured and the box cannot sync.

Grr! He is on his way to someone else, I hope they have better luck than me.


----------



## Queb

Look at you lot  I've got to wait till March 8th for my install ! Have fun and post some photos of your new installs


----------



## warrenrb

I would wait all day happily, if I didn't have to go out!


----------



## Queb

warrenrb said:


> I would wait all day happily, if I didn't have to go out!


Must be gutting, can anyone house sit for you ?


----------



## warrenrb

Yeah, the missus will be here. I just wanna do the talking... No point in him running HER through how to use it! 

He called. He'll be 15 mins. I'll be able to have a quick chat with him before I have to run out, hopefully.


----------



## doctor.steve

Installed.
I hadn't realised there's the new slick front screen but then for managing recording etc there's the "old" looking S1 tivo type screens behind this (unless I'm doing something wrong) - not a consistant UI.

Positive is it's very quiet, my old V+ box was grinding last night - I think it knew it was off to the knackers yard


----------



## merlin

They are he now installing TiVo... It looks great!

Just waiting for it to connect now... It says Negotiating...

Been here now 30 minutes...


----------



## jonphil

Boooooo bloke turned up and was surprised to find I don't even have a cable running up to the house. Erm well yeah as I've never had cable.
He's now gone saying that an install team will come soon to actually install the cable before he can come back later today.
I really hope it gets sorted out today.


----------



## maxwells_daemon

The engineer just rang to say he's on his way. Much anticipation!


----------



## warrenrb

Mine told me 15 mins, about 40 mins ago. 

I'm gonna have to go and leave the install in the lap of the Gods/hands of my wife.


----------



## Fixerman

jonphil said:


> Boooooo bloke turned up and was surprised to find I don't even have a cable running up to the house. Erm well yeah as I've never had cable.
> He's now gone saying that an install team will come soon to actually install the cable before he can come back later today.
> I really hope it gets sorted out today.


I'd be very surprised if they can get a cable install team to you that quickly!


----------



## Fixerman

warrenrb said:


> Mine told me 15 mins, about 40 mins ago.
> 
> I'm gonna have to go and leave the install in the lap of the Gods/hands of my wife.


God only knows what you'll find on your return


----------



## frobozz

Just popped home and it is up and running, just had a brief play and everything seems fine but it's back to work now so I will leave a more detailed investigation until later.


----------



## jonphil

Fixerman said:


> I'd be very surprised if they can get a cable install team to you that quickly!


been assured that they should be here this afternoon and Tivo bloke will come back once the cable is in.
He's even left his mobile number to call if they haven't been to install the cable before 2pm.


----------



## Fixerman

jonphil said:


> been assured that they should be here this afternoon and Tivo bloke will come back once the cable is in.
> He's even left his mobile number to call if they haven't been to install the cable before 2pm.


Good Luck! Enjoy and spare a thought for us poor folk who are still waiting for a phone call.

Please keep us posted on your experiences.:up:


----------



## nbaker

Just had my install :up:

Off to setup season passes & wishlists


----------



## John McE

Mine was installed this morning, as well. Boy, has the last couple of weeks dragged, since the installation was booked. Of course the damn box froze solid the first time I went to set up a recording from the guide, so the engineer unplugged it, and we had to start from the beginning once again. I hope that doesn't happen too often.

A few initial thoughts.

1) I really like the Youtube facility - and was pleasantly surprised by the PQ. Of course this will vary greatly according to the source material, but I can see myself searching for things far more on the TV than I ever do on my PC. There don't seem to be many games yet though. i.e. None.

2) Why is it that, when you go to book a Season Pass, the next screen takes you to "record just this episode", and you have to go down one to really select the season pass. I hope they sort this one out soon as it makes no sense as it is.

3) I do NOT like the new-style search. When I am trying to locate a TV programme by name, I really do not want to have to wade through a whole load of actors names to get to it. Surely it'd be a lot better to have a separate search for actors etc. The old, purely aphabetic list worked perfectly, so why change it?

4) Not especially keen on the remote - after getting used to one of the deluxe models, this feels very plasticy.

5) It appears that you can record two programmes at once now, but of course not watch a third. When the extra tuner get's activated, I understood that we still won't be able to record THREE things at once, so until it does all we are losing out on is being able to WATCH a third programme while two others are recording. 

Finally, a question. There is a mention in the booklet that I was given about setting up the remote to operate my TV (presumably volume and on/off, like my current TIVO remote), but I can't find anywhere in the menu system that allows me to do this. And yet I am sure I remember someone on here saying that it was possible. Can anyone tell me where this is done?


----------



## CeeBeeUK

John McE said:


> Finally, a question. There is a mention in the booklet that I was given about setting up the remote to operate my TV (presumably volume and on/off, like my current TIVO remote), but I can't find anywhere in the menu system that allows me to do this. And yet I am sure I remember someone on here saying that it was possible. Can anyone tell me where this is done?


http://help.virginmedia.com/system/selfservice.controller?CMD=VIEW_ARTICLE&ARTICLE_ID=351786&CURRENT_CMD=SEARCH&CONFIGURATION=1002&PARTITION_ID=1&USERTYPE=1&LANGUAGE=en&COUNTY=us&VM_CUSTOMER_TYPE=Cable

and http://www.virginmedia.com/tivo/tv_remote_code_list.pdf

For the codes :up:

Still waiting for my box to work, plugged in at 8:10.


----------



## cwaring

John McE said:


> 3) I do NOT like the new-style search. When I am trying to locate a TV programme by name, I really do not want to have to wade through a whole load of actors names to get to it. Surely it'd be a lot better to have a separate search for actors etc. The old, purely aphabetic list worked perfectly, so why change it?


I assume it's because they wanted everything in one place. Seems like a good idea to me, to be honest 



> 4) Not especially keen on the remote - after getting used to one of the deluxe models, this feels very plasticy.


Now you're just boasting 



> 5) It appears that you can record two programmes at once now, but of course not watch a third.


Or record one and watch one. Correct.



> When the extra tuner get's activated, I understood that we still won't be able to record THREE things at once, so until it does all we are losing out on is being able to WATCH a third programme while two others are recording.


Well the V+ can only record two at once; but you can also watch either live or recorded as well. Surely the Tivo will be the same?


----------



## Queb

CeeBeeUK said:


> Still waiting for my box to work, plugged in at 8:10.


Whats happening with it ?


----------



## Steve5424

doctor.steve said:


> Installed.
> I hadn't realised there's the new slick front screen but then for managing recording etc there's the "old" looking S1 tivo type screens behind this (unless I'm doing something wrong) - not a consistant UI.
> 
> Positive is it's very quiet, my old V+ box was grinding last night - I think it knew it was off to the knackers yard


All the screens with the small video window are HD but all the deeper settings menus are still SD. That is currently the same for TiVo series 4 users in the USA. Not sure if TiVo have plans to update them anytime soon.


----------



## CeeBeeUK

Queb said:


> Whats happening with it ?


My account is configured wrong, apparently.

The engineer tried swapping the box, spent about three hours phoning various departments and the upshot seems to be that something at the other end is wrong.

They are, allegedly, 're-building' my account which can take 2+ hours and then the box should connect automatically.

It has been cycling through 'Just a few more minutes...' and rebooting since about 9:10 this morning, with various interruptions for debug mode checks.

The engineer left at 11:00 because of all the delayed call she had outstanding.

Not his fault, he did a bang up job. It's a shame that the head office end seem to have ballsed it up.


----------



## redpizza

doctor.steve said:


> Installed.
> I hadn't realised there's the new slick front screen but then for managing recording etc there's the "old" looking S1 tivo type screens behind this (unless I'm doing something wrong) - not a consistant UI.


Yeah - not quite a smooth implementation job. I've noticed that as well. You also get the old blue tive screen occaisonally.

Noticed quite a few things, as well as managing to break it within 20 minutes - somehow managed to get a red polo mint rotating in the middel of the screen and Tivo refused all commands - had to power off at mains.

This 2 tuner thing is a pain in the ar£e. If you record channel 101 and 102 then you have to watch one of them. If you cancel channel 101 recording and then press "live TV" it takes you to channel 102 and if you try and change channel it says it will cancel the recording. In order to get to the "spare" tuner you have to go back into the UI and the tv guide and select a channel from there. You are then back onto the spare channel tuner and can use the channel up button.

How do you set the TV volume and mute buttons on the peanut? There is no option in Tivo from what I can see (it was there in S1 I seem to remember).

If the tv guide if you are browsing the higher channels (say the movies on 401 and up) and you select a program on channel 401, when you return you are back at the top of the channel list at channels 0 - 106. You then have to scroll all the way through again to channels 401....

Not sure how you can return to the previous menu from a couple of places. In the TV guide for instance, the left arrow takes you backwards in time, whilst the back button takes you back a day. I think you have to press Home and go back a couple of menus.

You don't get the little live tv screen showing you the channel you are on, if you are on a channel that you unlocked with a pin (ie a movie). Actually, it's not showing Sky Sports and that's not a pin channel so not sure why you sometimes don't get the live tv in the top right.

You can't use the "Explore this show" to get the list of actors, Youtube clips, etc from the TV guide if the program is either currently broadcasting (as pressing OK changes channel to the program) or if the program is a series link (as pressing OK then takes you to amend the record option and there is no "Explore..." option).

There are a few other niggles around the place (including when you go to a pin protected show and instead of just asking for the pin number it displays that the program is pin protected and press OK to enter the pin - just an additional screen to have to go through).

Overall, I think it will be great but this is software release 0.92 not release 1.0. The lack of the third tuner is going to be a pain and I can see the family complaining and also stopping the wrong recording to watch live TV, but hey let's stop *****ing - we got a new Tivo!


----------



## jonphil

No sign of the people who need to install the cable yet. I should have been up and running this morning but currently have nothing. 

Don't think I'll find the 2 tuner thing too much of an issue because as it is Tivo will work just like the SkyHD box it's replacing.


----------



## CeeBeeUK

redpizza said:


> How do you set the TV volume and mute buttons on the peanut? There is no option in Tivo from what I can see (it was there in S1 I seem to remember).


See my post up there ^^^


----------



## redpizza

You also have to ring Virgin CS to transfer the Sky HD channels from your old V+ box to the Tivo (if you are keeping the V+ box and had the £7 extra HD channels). Only took about 10/15 minutes for the HD channels to appear on the Tivo.


----------



## Major dude

redpizza said:


> In order to get to the "spare" tuner you have to go back into the UI and the tv guide and select a channel from there. You are then back onto the spare channel tuner and can use the channel up button.


That's good news, so there is a way at the moment of recording two channels and watching a third one live.

Mind you it is something I would never do but nice to know about all the same


----------



## hornist

Got mine too (Trowbridge, Wilts) and started playing with it. I'll have a proper go before posting any real comments, but just a few immediate reactions:


Feels and sounds more TiVo-like than I expected from the pictures I had seen.
Text entry in the search was very slow. Cursor and sounds were lagging quite a few button presses behind the remote, which made entry error prone
Looks like quite powerful search features - almost getting close to 'regular expressions' if you know what they are (but not as logical)
Parental controls a pain already - and I'm not a parent (well, that's why they are a pain)
Not sure how HD recording works. Searched a show (Human Planet) which came up with a HD symbol against it in the search list, but then took me to channel 101 (BBC1 normal) to record
TV window in the corner of menus became irritating, because it's there on some screens and not others, so when you're jumping around menus a lot the sound is very on-off-on-off

More when I've had a proper play.
Paul


----------



## John McE

Thanks for that CeebeeUK, am about to go off and try it.

I had thought all along that for the moment we'd only be able to record ONE programme at a time, so am happy to find that isn't the case.

Have also just tried to set a recording from my computer... and will see if it has worked!


----------



## jonphil

jonphil said:


> Boooooo bloke turned up and was surprised to find I don't even have a cable running up to the house. Erm well yeah as I've never had cable.
> He's now gone saying that an install team will come soon to actually install the cable before he can come back later today.
> I really hope it gets sorted out today.


Not happy, first engineer left promising cable would get installed to the house by another team and to call him if it's not been done by 2pm.
2pm been and gone, no sign of cable people and first engineer isn't even answering his mobile now.
So far I'm really not happy. I don't have many leave days left from work and so far I feel like I've just wasted a day sat around.


----------



## OzSat

hornist said:


> TV window in the corner of menus became irritating, because it's there on some screens and not others, so when you're jumping around menus a lot the sound is very on-off-on-off


V+ does this as well - it is the Sky branded channels which are blocked in the mini-screen.


----------



## mikerr

hornist said:


> TV window in the corner of menus became irritating, because it's there on some screens and not others, so when you're jumping around menus a lot the sound is very on-off-on-off


It can be turned off totally in settings->video window


----------



## smokie

mikerr said:


> It can be turned off totally in settings->video window


And, I think, by pressing Slow - per session


----------



## PeteM

Well, I'm up and running for about 2 hours now, and first impressions are very favourable .

I was particularly impressed that I can pause live TV (woohoo !), go to YouTube, search and load a video clip, play it, pause it and all the usual trick play stuff, then return to live TV with the buffer still intact :up:!

Also (apologies if this has been posted before) these menu items hold some intriguing possibilities should VM choose to enable the ethernet port:


----------



## nektar

Just had mine installed this morning. Very impressed indeed. It's going to take some getting used to and the remote will take some time to learn. 
I was told the 3rd tuner goes live on 01/03/11. Very disappointed my old Tivo stops working on 01/06/11 - I wonder if I could sell it on eBay next week!


----------



## deshepherd

hornist said:


> Feels and sounds more TiVo-like than I expected from the pictures I had seen.


My installer apologized for the "random sound effects" when he demo-ed and said he'd turned them off on his TiVo .... I explained that they seemed to be exactly the same as on the S1 TiVo and I'd expecct nothing else!



> Not sure how HD recording works. Searched a show (Human Planet) which came up with a HD symbol against it in the search list, but then took me to channel 101 (BBC1 normal) to record


When you select a program I think it comes up on the first channel associated with it ... and as HD channels tend to be higher numbers than SD you'll end up on the SD version. You need to then going to "upcoming showings" and scroll down that to find the HD version. For BBC1 progrs you'll then have the added "fun" of BBC1, BBC1-HD, several regional variants of BBC1 + probably BBC-HD all showing the same program ... then if its something like "top gear" add in several thousand showings per day on Dave, DaveJaVu etc as well!


----------



## tdenson

redpizza said:


> The lack of the third tuner is going to be a pain and I can see the family complaining and also stopping the wrong recording to watch live TV, but hey let's stop *****ing - we got a new Tivo!


Never been quite sure why this is such a big deal, as surely most people with a Tivo would have a Freeview TV. Now I know it's not the full channel line up but I would have thought good enough to resolve a live conflict.


----------



## maxwells_daemon

Well my VM TiVo is here - according to the engineer, it's the first in the Oxford area (except for VM employees). Everything was set up fine, except for the remote's volume controls (the engineer thought he'd done it and I didn't have the details to hand to correct him).

First impressions are mostly good. TV quality and menu speed are good. Some things are easier than S1, but there are some UI oddities that I'll have to get used to (or start cursing).

The parental controls hit me on the first on-demand program I tried, and it later claimed that BBC1 (live) was an adult channel! (No, I didn't setup any adult channel settings.) The parental controls will get very annoying very fast, so let's hope they fix them soon.


----------



## cwaring

redpizza said:


> If the tv guide if you are browsing the higher channels (say the movies on 401 and up) and you select a program on channel 401, when you return you are back at the top of the channel list at channels 0 - 106. You then have to scroll all the way through again to channels 401....


You _should_ be able to just enter the channel number


----------



## nbaker

John McE said:


> 3) I do NOT like the new-style search. When I am trying to locate a TV programme by name, I really do not want to have to wade through a whole load of actors names to get to it. Surely it'd be a lot better to have a separate search for actors etc. The old, purely aphabetic list worked perfectly, so why change it?


This can be changed by using the blue button to change from SHOW (ALL) to SHOW (WATCH NOW).


----------



## nbaker

CeeBeeUK said:


> http://help.virginmedia.com/system/selfservice.controller?CMD=VIEW_ARTICLE&ARTICLE_ID=351786&CURRENT_CMD=SEARCH&CONFIGURATION=1002&PARTITION_ID=1&USERTYPE=1&LANGUAGE=en&COUNTY=us&VM_CUSTOMER_TYPE=Cable
> 
> and http://www.virginmedia.com/tivo/tv_remote_code_list.pdf
> 
> For the codes :up:
> 
> Still waiting for my box to work, plugged in at 8:10.


No codes for Philips TV's ??


----------



## warrenrb

Got mine. Spoke to the guy then ran off out to my meeting. He was gone (just) before I got back. Install was about 2 hrs! Thought it was supposed to be 45 mins - maybe he was milking it. 

Anyways, lots of opinions and questions like everyone else. I've only played for half an hour, and then gave it over to the kids (who could care less that we have a new TiVo, but are fit to burst about getting the XL TV package...)

A few random points so far:

- Like others, not super keen on the tv preview on the guide, but you can pause/turn it off so that's OK
- I take it there's no recording quality setting now? Just SD or HD digitally stored? Should be grand with the storage available to be honest
- Setting a few season pas... sorry, SERIES LINKS seemed a bit slower than S1 TiVo, but maybe there's a bit of 'muscle memory' there, than will come in time. Question: if I don't have soft-padding any more, can I set it someone were the default recording settings are 5 mins extra? It's a bit of a rigmarole to scroll down and add this every time.
- Can we set 'channels we receive' or does it do this automatically? Even when I only had M package, I would remove channels I didn't ever want to watch from the ones I received, to cut down on search results and simplify the listings. Can I remove channels, even if I get them?
- Following on from that, can I remove 'on demand' stuff from the search results? First search I did for the kids was "Scooby Doo" which heralded loads of results and got them very excited. They then asked me to record "Scooby Doo 2" Movie, and when I went in, it was an On Demand programme. It would be good to remove this to avoid setting expectations too high...
- Overall, it wasn't the fastest in the world (at times a bit slower than S1), but it wasn't awful either. Absolutely usable on the whole. I'm gonna give it a few days to do whatever it does in the background and settle in before judging this.
- I've no HD channels available, but then I wasn't 'on' HD before this, so I guess they aren't 'activated' at VMs end. I'll give them a call - better not try and pull a fee on me for this.

I'm guessing this forum is gonna be crazy for the next few days...


----------



## John McE

Just finished setting up my season passes (or whatever we're suppose to call them now!), and I see that the BBC's "Click" still records every bloody repeat of the programme, just like the old TIVO did, regardless of you what you set.

You'd think that a show devoted to the latest tech might just be able to supply the correct guide data so that this doesn't keep happening. It's the only show I regularly watch that does this, and it is very annoying!


----------



## redpizza

deshepherd said:


> When you select a program I think it comes up on the first channel associated with it ... and as HD channels tend to be higher numbers than SD you'll end up on the SD version.


I had the opposite happening to me. I had to add an Eastender SP, which I selected on 101 BBC, but it defaulted to 108 BBC1 HD (or whichever channel BBC1HD is). I was very impressed with Tivo for selecting the alternate simulcast HD rather than SD channel. Maybe I was giving Tivo too much intelligence.


----------



## Queb

warrenrb said:


> - I've no HD channels available, but then I wasn't 'on' HD before this, so I guess they aren't 'activated' at VMs end. I'll give them a call - better not try and pull a fee on me for this.


I'm expecting this also, should be the same as a V+ box as in free .. but if they try the costs X amount to activate, just play the cooling off period come and pull the whole lot out card


----------



## cwaring

warrenrb said:


> - I take it there's no recording quality setting now? Just SD or HD digitally stored?


Correct.



> Question: if I don't have soft-padding any more, can I set it someone were the default recording settings are 5 mins extra?


I assume there will be. Don't ask me where yet, though. You're the one with the damned thing infront of you  ;p



> Can we set 'channels we receive' or does it do this automatically?


The latter.



> I've no HD channels available, but then I wasn't 'on' HD before this, so I guess they aren't 'activated' at VMs end. I'll give them a call - better not try and pull a fee on me for this.


It'll be £49 for "HD activation". (Still better than a tenner a month like Sky charge )


----------



## warrenrb

I don't think so, on the activation fee. I'm pretty sure a few people here were told it was inclusive. If it's not, there's a bloody good chance they will get it back.

Oh, another question (for someone who actually HAS a new TiVo, Carl ):
In my TV settings, it says 1080p is 'unsupported' on my telly, and only allows me 1080i. My telly is, however, most definitely 1080p (my xbox runs in it).

Is anyone else out there set to 1080p? Could it be a HDMI cable issue?


----------



## mikerr

warrenrb said:


> Can we set 'channels we receive' or does it do this automatically?


Its set automatically by your package - but doesn't seem to be any ""channels I receive" page - and this makes big trouble for wishlists,
as a wishlist will start recording lots of kids channels 

You can setup favourite channels and use that in the tv guide, 
but wishlists still record across all channels.


----------



## smokie

warrenrb said:


> I don't think so, on the activation fee. I'm pretty sure a few people here were told it was inclusive. If it's not, there's a bloody good chance they will get it back.
> 
> Oh, another question (for someone who actually HAS a new TiVo, Carl ):
> In my TV settings, it says 1080p is 'unsupported' on my telly, and only allows me 1080i. My telly is, however, most definitely 1080p (my xbox runs in it).
> 
> Is anyone else out there set to 1080p? Could it be a HDMI cable issue?


No, I noticed the same now you mention it.


----------



## nbaker

cwaring said:


> It'll be £49 for "HD activation". (Still better than a tenner a month like Sky charge )


Well I had only the XL package with basic SD Samsung box but now with the Tivo have all of the HD channels available.


----------



## cwaring

warrenrb said:


> Oh, another question (for someone who actually HAS a new TiVo, Carl )


Yeah yeah. Thanks for that


----------



## deshepherd

nbaker said:


> Well I had only the XL package with basic SD Samsung box but now with the Tivo have all of the HD channels available.


Same for me


----------



## cwaring

warrenrb said:


> I don't think so, on the activation fee. I'm pretty sure a few people here were told it was inclusive.





nbaker said:


> Well I had only the XL package with basic SD Samsung box but now with the Tivo have all of the HD channels available.





deshepherd said:


> Same for me


Fairy snuff  I sit corrected. Good to know, too. Just in case I ever get one


----------



## mhopley

warrenrb said:


> Oh, another question (for someone who actually HAS a new TiVo, Carl ):
> In my TV settings, it says 1080p is 'unsupported' on my telly, and only allows me 1080i. My telly is, however, most definitely 1080p (my xbox runs in it).
> 
> Is anyone else out there set to 1080p? Could it be a HDMI cable issue?


I had a play with this and it only seems to output 1080p24 which my Panasonic plasma doesn't support and neither do most TVs looking at http://www.avforums.com/forums/lcd-led-lcd-tvs/540299-1080p24-24hz-tv-list.html


----------



## CeeBeeUK

CeeBeeUK said:


> My account is configured wrong, apparently.
> 
> The engineer tried swapping the box, spent about three hours phoning various departments and the upshot seems to be that something at the other end is wrong.
> 
> They are, allegedly, 're-building' my account which can take 2+ hours and then the box should connect automatically.
> 
> It has been cycling through 'Just a few more minutes...' and rebooting since about 9:10 this morning, with various interruptions for debug mode checks.
> 
> The engineer left at 11:00 because of all the delayed call she had outstanding.
> 
> Not his fault, he did a bang up job. It's a shame that the head office end seem to have ballsed it up.


Still endlessly locked in the reboot cycle. Not a great advert for VM, let alone Tivo. 6 hours to rebuild an account, not very happy.


----------



## jonphil

yay!!!!! Tivo installed, Broadband was giving the installer trouble the Tivo install went fine.
Not had chance to play too much, but youtube looks really good on it


----------



## forgotmyusername

warrenrb said:


> I don't think so, on the activation fee. I'm pretty sure a few people here were told it was inclusive. If it's not, there's a bloody good chance they will get it back.
> 
> Oh, another question (for someone who actually HAS a new TiVo, Carl ):
> In my TV settings, it says 1080p is 'unsupported' on my telly, and only allows me 1080i. My telly is, however, most definitely 1080p (my xbox runs in it).
> 
> Is anyone else out there set to 1080p? Could it be a HDMI cable issue?


If you go into Settings>Video Output>Video Output Fomat>Test Formats you should be able to override & add 1080p. I think this may be because some TVs report incorrectly.


----------



## Fixerman

forgotmyusername said:


> If you go into Settings>Video Output>Video Output Fomat>Test Formats you should be able to override & add 1080p. I think this may be because some TVs report incorrectly.


1080p is not available over VM or Sky. 1080i is the best available. If you want 1080p you will need a blu ray source.


----------



## forgotmyusername

Fixerman said:


> 1080p is not available over VM or Sky. 1080i is the best available. If you want 1080p you will need a blu ray source.


Correct, however there may be 1080p content on VOD or even broadcast at some point in the future.

The question from Warren was about him getting the message that 1080p shows as not supported but he says his TV does support. My method above explains how he can select 1080p pass through as an option in the video output format.


----------



## John McE

Eight hours of working fine, then in the middle of the news a box popped up telling me there was a problem with my smart card (error 3013) 15 minutes on the phone to 150, and switching the box off and on again has made it disappear... for now...

Another thing I've noticed - if you go backwards in the guide and select a "catch-up" program, I understood it would go to that programme directly. But all it seems to do is go to the catch-up menu, where you still have to go through all the steps you did on the V+ box. I sincerely hope that at some point (soon?) you will indeed be able to go to a catch-up programme simply by selecting it in the TV guide - and if not, just what is the point of trumpeting this as a feature?


----------



## WooLLsterQ

John McE said:


> .
> 
> Another thing I've noticed - if you go backwards in the guide and select a "catch-up" program, I understood it would go to that programme directly. But all it seems to do is go to the catch-up menu, where you still have to go through all the steps you did on the V+ box. I sincerely hope that at some point (soon?) you will indeed be able to go to a catch-up programme simply by selecting it in the TV guide - and if not, just what is the point of trumpeting this as a feature?


It's coming very soon


----------



## WooLLsterQ

forgotmyusername said:


> If you go into Settings>Video Output>Video Output Fomat>Test Formats you should be able to override & add 1080p. I think this may be because some TVs report incorrectly.


My Sony bravia is 1080P 24 compatible because that'a what my PS3 is set to for BD playback, but It will not let me select it or override it on the TiVo box even running the test brings up unsupported signal.

Not sure if it's a feature yet to be fully implemented or a faulty hdmi, i will investigate.


----------



## kerplunk

warrenrb said:


> I've no HD channels available, but then I wasn't 'on' HD before this, so I guess they aren't 'activated' at VMs end. I'll give them a call - better not try and pull a fee on me for this.


I didn't have the HD channels activated when installed (I didn't check at the time) but after a call, via the offshore agent who hadn't heard of tivo, I've now got them activated.


----------



## redpizza

Just tried to watch an On Demand program from yesterday... typed the name in and selected program. Got a "We're very busy at the moment... try later" message and got sent all the way back to the main menu. Not like on V+ where you can try playing the program again.

Also managed to get a complete seize up followed by a reboot... not quite sure what I did to deserve it!


----------



## nbaker

Anyone know of a remote code for an Onkyo receiver?


----------



## RichardJH

Mine was installed lunchtime and was working fine until I noticed that my V-HD box was drastically short of programmes and HD. When the installer was here he wanted to take my V-HD box away and leave me with my old Pace STB. 

Well no!! that wasn't going to happen so he agreed to take the Pace away (it was already disconnected as I had to rearrange the TV/HiFi cabinet in readiness for the new Tivo :up::up:

He said that to do that he would have to swap the smartcards around which he did and left everything working. But it didn't last apparently when the engineer reports back to HQ that the job is complete something is done on your account the upshot of all the faffing around with the cards was that he got only 1 of the 3 boxes paired with the correct cards.

Long calls to 151 (AKA India) who just passed me around and achieved nothing. In the end I phoned 151 and went through to retentions and the very helpful Stephanie contacted the Liverpool team ( VM not football) who sorted it out for me.

One thing I have learned is that it is a pain getting to the smartcards now they are all in the back of the units. I now have there numbers all in a notebook just in case someone from VM faults asks " Take out your smartcard and read me the number on it"

Now off to play with it again.

BTW one thing that I have noticed is that the optical out is on even when the unit is in standby thus preventing my AV amp auto switching to the Co-Ax digital input from my DVD.


----------



## John McE

WooLLsterQ said:


> It's coming very soon


Glad to hear it. Much as I am enjoying trying the new box out, there does seem to be rather more features "coming soon" than I had realised when I placed my order. Other than the third tuner I thought the software was more or less complete.

I am certainly starting to think Virgin are taking advantage of us early adopters, knowing full well we'll pay for it, no matter how unfinished the product is... and getting a stream of bug reports for nothing form us into the bargain.

And has anyone tried the e-bay "app" - I did at least assume I'd be able to sign into my own account using it - but it appears to be just a few "featured" items currently on offer. Completely useless as it stands.


----------



## WooLLsterQ

nbaker said:


> Anyone know of a remote code for an Onkyo receiver?


Have you tried the search function on the remote?


----------



## Technix

Here is the full code list: http://www.virginmedia.com/tivo/tv_remote_code_list.pdf

For others with the VM TiVO, does the HDD ever spin down? I've turned Suggestions off but it still continues to buffer the last channel watched when in standby! I've not set any recordings yet either.


----------



## nbaker

WooLLsterQ said:


> Have you tried the search function on the remote?


No didn't know about that, thankyou.


----------



## nbaker

Technix said:


> Here is the full code list: http://www.virginmedia.com/tivo/tv_remote_code_list.pdf


Thanks tried that, no codes for Philips TV's or Onkyo :down:


----------



## passingbat

Does anyone know if there are or will be codes for the Logitech Harmony remotes?

I haven't used the V+ remote since I got Harmony remotes.


----------



## warrenrb

WooLLsterQ said:


> My Sony bravia is 1080P 24 compatible because that'a what my PS3 is set to for BD playback, but It will not let me select it or override it on the TiVo box even running the test brings up unsupported signal.
> 
> Not sure if it's a feature yet to be fully implemented or a faulty hdmi, i will investigate.


Mine's a Bravia too. I tried the test formats thing, but the TV didn't like whatever TiVo was outputting when it got to the 1080p test.

No biggie. I'll try a different HDMI cable when I get a chance.


----------



## WooLLsterQ

warrenrb said:


> Mine's a Bravia too. I tried the test formats thing, but the TV didn't like whatever TiVo was outputting when it got to the 1080p test.
> 
> No biggie. I'll try a different HDMI cable when I get a chance.


Yer very strange?? Mine is definitely 1080p 25p compatible.


----------



## warrenrb

kerplunk said:


> I didn't have the HD channels activated when installed (I didn't check at the time) but after a call, via the offshore agent who hadn't heard of tivo, I've now got them activated.


I got put through to faults/India when I called about it. They said HD was active on my account, but could take 24 hrs to 'come through' or whatever. Did yours work right away?


----------



## RichardJH

Technix said:


> Here is the full code list: http://www.virginmedia.com/tivo/tv_remote_code_list.pdf


That list is for TV codes only here is the list for AV codes including Onkyo

http://www.virginmedia.com/tivo/audio_remote_code_list.pdf


----------



## kerplunk

warrenrb said:


> I got put through to faults/India when I called about it. They said HD was active on my account, but could take 24 hrs to 'come through' or whatever. Did yours work right away?


I got put through to 'tivo support' from the offshore agent and they said it shows as being active on my account but they would send a refresh signal while I was on the phone. Quick channel change and it was working after about a minute.


----------



## nbaker

RichardJH said:


> That list is for TV codes only here is the list for AV codes including Onkyo
> 
> http://www.virginmedia.com/tivo/audio_remote_code_list.pdf


Awesome, many thanks :up:


----------



## WooLLsterQ

Deleted

http://www.virginmedia.com/tivo/audi..._code_list.pdf


----------



## nbaker

Many thanks.


----------



## WooLLsterQ

Search function code is 1999 for AV FYI.


----------



## CeeBeeUK

Still waiting for my account to be sorted. Eventually got though to the TIVO team and they promised to call me back...

Why am I not surprised they didn't?

sign * 10 hours of waiting.


----------



## fysmd

Got mine installed first thing this morning. Engineer said it's his first TiVo install despite being trained over two weeks ago.
Took a little over 30mins to get up n running but noticed loss of guide data twice within the hour following it firing into life. Was v slow initially but seems much more responsive now that I've left it alone for a few hours 

Been able to select 1080p (pass through only) - What does that mean?

Most of this evening spent curing VM (not particularly) "Broad" band...
Had 100M service installed this morning too and managed to get 60+ meg early morning. Down to below 3 now and not at all impressed!

Right off to start thumbing and season passing (I KNOW!, it's not called that anymore but I still eat Marathons thank-you-very-much!)

Got web record sorted out (not sure I'll use this) but annoyed that I can't find an iPad app........


----------



## mikerr

fysmd said:


> Got web record sorted out (not sure I'll use this) but annoyed that I can't find an iPad app........


You have to login with a US itunes account to get it:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=464056


----------



## Tony Hoyle

fysmd said:


> Been able to select 1080p (pass through only) - What does that mean?


I suspect that means it passes through the original resolution unmolested (which is always 1080i in the UK) rather than attempting to scale/deinterlace it to 1080p.


----------



## Technix

So is the TiVo meant to be buffering in standby? It's driving me nuts with the humming! Is there any way to switch it off?

Remote tip: pressing down standby for a few seconds will turn your TV to standby too. Anyone know if it can change AV input?


----------



## Brangdon

Technix said:


> So is the TiVo meant to be buffering in standby?


That's what s1 TiVos did. So it always had the last 30 minutes, so you could come in and rewind to the start of whatever was on the live channel.


----------



## Technix

Brangdon said:


> That's what s1 TiVos did. So it always had the last 30 minutes, so you could come in and rewind to the start of whatever was on the live channel.


Thanks, I thought it might have been a fault. I would have like the option to turn it off though, the HDD's been working all day, it deserves a rest.

Remote tips: as well as holding down Standby to turn off your TV, you can hold down Text to change AV channels.


----------



## cwaring

Technix said:


> Thanks, I thought it might have been a fault. I would have like the option to turn it off though, the HDD's been working all day, it deserves a rest.


Some people's S1 Tivo still have the original drive(s) in them and have been constantly buffering LiveTV for the last ten years.

So I wouldn't worry too much about it


----------



## jonphil

New HDD are designed to be run 24/7 and switching them off and on can actually cause more damage to the drives.

People who have managed to force 1080p, how?
When I go into the settings 1080p is grayed out and disabled and even the test only comes back with 1080i ?
No problem as it's not like any channels in the UK actually broadcast 1080p.

On a side note my other half commented on how the HD channels actually look better quality than what we got with Sky?


----------



## Technix

Looks like I'm going to have to get used to it then. Has anyone got any suggestion to reduce the noise? I've done the blu-tack thing but it's still as noisy (well, noisier than the Samsung V+ was).


----------



## swanny

TiVo installed just finished. Having a play and it is great to see old familiar features.

One issue so far - its asking for the parental code when I try to watch Sky News or BBC News 24!!! Can I turn this off?


----------



## mike0151

VM TiVo installed, engineer departed about 10:15. He said it was his first install and his next would probably be his own.
Despite his training being 2 or 3 weeks ago, he'd either not been told or had forgotten a few things, e.g. he thought that in the guide, you had to go up/down one entry at a time, which I thought would soon become a PITA. However, I soon discovered that Ch up/down works fine. I think he expected the red/green buttons to work as they did with the old guide.

I WILL definitely get VERY annoyed with being asked for the parental control pin at ridiculous times, e.g. during an ad break on ITV1 HD I went into the guide, on pressing TV it asked me to press OK to override the PC as the "program" had no PC status, when I did, it then asked for the pin. GRRRRR


----------



## AdamInKent

swanny said:


> One issue so far - its asking for the parental code when I try to watch Sky News or BBC News 24!!! Can I turn this off?


I've also just had mine installed. This stopped happening for me once TiVo had finished downloading and organising data.


----------



## jonphil

AdamInKent said:


> I've also just had mine installed. This stopped happening for me once TiVo had finished downloading organising data.


My engineer pointed out it would happen until the guide data had fully been processed which could take a few hours.
Sure enough early evening more and more guide data appeared.


----------



## AdamInKent

I've just had my TiVo installed, in Medway. It sounds like the installers had a small amount of training a few months ago and have not really had a chance to get to know the new boxes (maybe the soft roll out is part of the training!) There seems to be some confusion over the third tuner. My installer and his manager were both under the impression that the TiVo's are currently only able to record on one channel and watch another. (But as we all know, it can record on two.) Hopefully, by the time the boxes are rolled out to TiVo virgins, the installers will be more experienced.


----------



## swanny

Cheers for the info on pin code guys.

Just did an online recording and it worked perfectly.


----------



## cwaring

AdamInKent said:


> There seems to be some confusion over the third tuner. My installer and his manager were both under the impression that the TiVo's are currently only able to record on one channel and watch another. (But as we all know, it can record on two.)


You are both right. You can _either_ record two things or record one and watch one. You cannot currently record two and watch one


----------



## jonphil

Currently I'm happy as it's working just like the SkyHD box.
What did surprise me though was On Demand must be seen as a Live channel as we wanted to try out Discovery HD on demand last night and said we had to cancel one of the things recording.
But at the moment you can record two things and watch back something already recorded.
We don't yet have an answer to if the 3rd tuner will allow 3 things to record at once or if that will just be a Live view only channel.
I don't mind either way at the moment, as with Tivo unlike Sky it's easier to find additional showings.


----------



## PeteM

Just noticed it buffers both tuners! Watching BBC1HD live, I set a remote recording via the VM website for "This Morning" on ITV1HD (just testing you understand ). I can now jump between BBC1 and ITV1 and have a full buffer on both .

Can't actually think of a use for this feature, but it impressed me nonetheless!


----------



## AdamInKent

My install hasn't gone quite to plan :-( After the installer left all seemed fine except that I only had the M+ channels. I phoned up to get the full channel set added and now have no network or any subscribed channels! My new TiVo is a rather expensive paperweight, waiting for a call from the second line help desk. On the plus side, the Indian call centre knows to pass TiVo related calls back to the UK help desk.


----------



## mikerr

PeteM said:


> Just noticed it buffers both tuners! Watching BBC1HD live, I set a remote recording via the VM website for "This Morning" on ITV1HD (just testing you understand ). I can now jump between BBC1 and ITV1 and have a full buffer on both .


Isn't one an in-progress recording, and the other a live buffer?

The "last channel" button will flip between the last 2 channel changes - but each channel change clears the buffer...


----------



## ericd121

cwaring said:


> You are both right. You can _either_ record two things or record one and watch one. You cannot currently record two and watch one


Not according to...


jonphil said:


> Currently I'm happy as it's working just like the SkyHD box.
> 
> But at the moment you can record two things and watch back something already recorded.


I've been curious about this.

It struck me as odd that one 'tuner' was being used to show recordings, as I thought a tuner was a receiver, not a 'sender'. 

So you can definitely record two programmes and watch a third?

*[Edit]* That last question should have been...

So you can definitely record two programmes and watch a third, recorded, programme?


----------



## Fixerman

ericd121 said:


> Not according to...
> 
> I've been curious about this.
> 
> It struck me as odd that one 'tuner' was being used to show recordings, as I thought a tuner was a receiver, not a 'sender'.
> 
> So you can definitely record two programmes and watch a third?


I'm not a tivo expert but normally on most PVRs that have two tuners you can record two different channels, or record one channel and watch another, or record two channels and *watch* a recorded programme.

You cannot normally record two channels and watch a third *channel*!! This where the Virginmedia V+ box comes into it's own with three tuners and that seems to be the plan, but only a promise at the moment, for the new Tivo.


----------



## ColinYounger

Hmmm. My engineer is puzzling over why the HDMI output isn't working. We're getting no signal through to the TV.

FUN!!!


----------



## ColinYounger

Crappy cable. But TiVo/TV needed reboot after swapping cables to my PS3 one, or they still refused to 'see' each other.


----------



## CeeBeeUK

CeeBeeUK said:


> Still waiting for my account to be sorted. Eventually got though to the TIVO team and they promised to call me back...
> 
> Why am I not surprised they didn't?
> 
> sign * 10 hours of waiting.


Still waiting. Box installed 33 hours ago and still cannot watch a damn thing.
 doesn't cover it

Having to take another day of work tomorrow for a 'Technician' visit (is that different to an engineer?) to "...try and rectify the problem."!

If they don't they might learn some new words!


----------



## Digital Fanatic

CeeBeeUK said:


> Still waiting. Box installed 33 hours ago and still cannot watch a damn thing.
> doesn't cover it
> 
> Having to take another day of work tomorrow for a 'Technician' visit (is that different to an engineer?) to "...try and rectify the problem."!
> 
> If they don't they might learn some new words!


Did the tech say what the problem was?


----------



## AdamInKent

CeeBeeUK said:


> ... 'Technician' ... (is that different to an engineer?)


Strictly speaking, all of the installers are technicians. The engineers are the people who designed the thing. But in the UK the only people who care about the difference are the engineers


----------



## CeeBeeUK

Digital Fanatic said:


> Did the tech say what the problem was?


Tivo team via the help desk don't know what the problem is. Apparently my account is now configured correctly, but the box won't sync with their end



AdamInKent said:


> Strictly speaking, all of the installers are technicians. The engineers are the people who designed the thing. But in the UK the only people who care about the difference are the engineers


As I thought!


----------



## Digital Fanatic

CeeBeeUK said:


> Tivo team via the help desk don't know what the problem is. Apparently my account is now configured correctly, but the box won't sync with their end
> 
> As I thought!


I take it you've tried "connect to a Virgin Media Service" since the account was sorted?

If so the tech should get it up and running tomorrow for you. Sorry to hear you had issues on the install day.


----------



## CeeBeeUK

Digital Fanatic said:


> I take it you've tried "connect to a Virgin Media Service" since the account was sorted?
> 
> If so the tech should get it up and running tomorrow for you. Sorry to hear you had issues on the install day.


I take it you assume the box has started up?

Not cycled through Starting up... Just a few more minutes... reboot for 36 hours?

edit:

Sorry for the terse response but I am a touch frustrated. This _is_ my second box, the engineer installed the first one, the same thing happened so he swapped the box for another on the van. Same thing. 
Said it must be a problem with my account and left someone at CS looking at it. 3 hours of phone calls to customer services and, 36 hours, later; still no-one knows what the problem is, so I have to take a second day away from the office for someone to '...try and rectify the problem'.

Hence my terseness!


----------



## Digital Fanatic

CeeBeeUK said:


> I take it you assume the box has started up?
> 
> Not cycled through Starting up... Just a few more minutes... reboot for 36 hours?


I see, So it just sticks there... hmmm. very strange. I've not heard of any install sticking at that point. Tech will have another box with him to swap.

Hope it gets sorted tomorrow then. :up:


----------



## PeteM

mikerr said:


> Isn't one an in-progress recording, and the other a live buffer?
> 
> The "last channel" button will flip between the last 2 channel changes - but each channel change clears the buffer...


No, this was (well) after the recording had finished, and I changed channels via the guide.

However, although nothing has been recorded since my original post, the buffer hasn't been retained, so this may only be persistent immediately after a recording 

In any case, as I said, it's of limited value, so just ignore me


----------



## jonphil

ericd121 said:


> Not according to...
> 
> I've been curious about this.
> 
> It struck me as odd that one 'tuner' was being used to show recordings, as I thought a tuner was a receiver, not a 'sender'.
> 
> So you can definitely record two programmes and watch a third?
> 
> *[Edit]* That last question should have been...
> 
> So you can definitely record two programmes and watch a third, recorded, programme?


Just tried it out now.
Recording two programs and watching back a pre-recorded program now.
As mentioned it's just the On Demand that can't be used with two recordings.


----------



## Brangdon

mikerr said:


> Isn't one an in-progress recording, and the other a live buffer?
> 
> The "last channel" button will flip between the last 2 channel changes - but each channel change clears the buffer...


Presumably that's because you are flipping a single tuner. If you switch between tuners, without changing their respective channels, I'd expect each to keep its own 30-minute buffer. I don't know if there's an easy UI to do that.



ericd121 said:


> Not according to...


No, that's saying the same: one tuner recording one channel, second tuner recording second channel; and playing back a previous recording from the local hard disk doesn't need a tuner. What Carl meant is that you can't record 2 channels and also watch live TV.

Can: record 2 channels, watch recording.
Can't: record 2 channels, watch 3rd channel live.

And from what jonphil says, On Demand is seen as another live channel, not as a recording. That surprised him, but makes sense to me, as On Demand programmes aren't stored locally on your hard disk. Anything that comes down the wire needs a tuner to receive, whether to watch it live or record it for later. Once recorded, it doesn't need a tuner to watch.

To put it another way, they are tuners, not decoders.

(I don't actually have my TiVo yet, but the above is my understanding and it makes sense to me.)


----------



## Zaichik

Had my new TiVo installed today and, so far, it's all good... apart from 1 small niggle: on the S1 TiVo, you could see whether a recording had started without turning the TV on because the red light came on even when the box was in standby. On the new TiVo, the recording light only comes on if the box is fully on.

I suppose I could leave it fully on all the time, but all the other lights will attract the attention of my gadget-obsessed 3 year old son, who will then want to play with it, and I assume also that the box will consume more power that way.


----------



## cwaring

Brangdon said:


> What Carl meant is that you can't record 2 channels and also watch live TV.


Actually, I wasn't. What I said was what I meant and what I thought it could do right now.



> However, the point has been clarified.


Ineed; and I am happy to sit corrected 



> Can: record 2 channels, watch recording.


That's okay then as that's all I ever mostly do with my V+



> (I don't actually have my TiVo yet, but the above is my understanding and it makes sense to me.)


As was my post


----------



## BenJSmyth

I've been following this forum now for a good few months and have today decided to register. I'm on Cable Forum as BenJSmyth as well but wanted to wait till I received the call before joining a Tivo forum.

Now I am officially a Tivo owner I thought I would. My Tivo is arriving Tuesday. Lovely jubbly


----------



## Fixerman

BenJSmyth said:


> I've been following this forum now for a good few months and have today decided to register. I'm on Cable Forum as BenJSmyth as well but wanted to wait till I received the call before joining a Tivo forum.
> 
> Now I am officially a Tivo owner I thought I would. My Tivo is arriving Tuesday. Lovely jubbly


Welcome Ben, and good luck with your new Tivo. Please keep us posted on your experiences.


----------



## CeeBeeUK

CeeBeeUK said:


> I take it you assume the box has started up?
> 
> Not cycled through Starting up... Just a few more minutes... reboot for 36 hours?
> 
> edit:
> 
> Sorry for the terse response but I am a touch frustrated. This _is_ my second box, the engineer installed the first one, the same thing happened so he swapped the box for another on the van. Same thing.
> Said it must be a problem with my account and left someone at CS looking at it. 3 hours of phone calls to customer services and, 36 hours, later; still no-one knows what the problem is, so I have to take a second day away from the office for someone to '...try and rectify the problem'.
> 
> Hence my terseness!





Digital Fanatic said:


> I see, So it just sticks there... hmmm. very strange. I've not heard of any install sticking at that point. Tech will have another box with him to swap.
> 
> Hope it gets sorted tomorrow then. :up:


He did indeed have another box... it's not working either!

So, to recap. My box has been swapped three times, my account has been rebuilt, a new card has been issued and it still can't boot.

No-one at the other end of his phone seems to know the problem either.

sigh x 51 hours and counting...


----------



## smokie

Remind me, is it sticking in Nearly There (or equivalent)?
Would it boot without being attached to the network? This is sounding like something other than the box...


----------



## CeeBeeUK

smokie said:


> Remind me, is it sticking in Nearly There (or equivalent)?
> Would it boot without being attached to the network? This is sounding like something other than the box...


They now think that it is a UBR problem and, allegedly, the Senior Projects Team are looking at it and will call me back.

This is me not holding my breath as I watch a reboot cycle for another afternoon away from my office.

Despair rising...


----------



## cyril

My TiVos were installed and everything seems OK so far 
EPG is quite fast, but not as lightning fast as Windows Media Centre on a Core2duo or quad-core PC 

PQ and sound very good. Does take a few seconds to lock onto a new channel -is that normal for Virgin as I have never had Virgin TV before? Sky seems faster at switching channels, but this is not important as I don't channel surf or watch live TV except Bloomberg or news.

HD on Demand and Youtube seems to work. Not had time to play much yet.


----------



## John McE

Yay! We've got a game. Who Wants to be a Millionaire. And it not only boots up and responds very quickly, but is great fun.


----------



## okonski_uk

I was away when the tech installed my new box yesterday, but got in later that night was unimpressed with the quality of the image on both EPG and video. 

Gonig through the diagnostics I noted it said the HDMI was disconnected, but looking at the box, it was certainly plugged in. The old Pace box used a SCART and was onscreen labelled NTL. The HDMI input was labelled TiVo, but switching to this input, nothing was showing.

It transpired the tech plugged in BOTH the SCART and HDMI, as a result, the SCART totally overrides the HDMI and effectively disconnects it.

One to watch!


----------



## Zaichik

Quick and stupid question - when the new TiVo encounters clashes on series links, does it find alternative showings itself? When this happens when you first set up a series link (the old "will record... won't record"), the message tells you to look in the TV guide for an alternative showing.


----------



## Nikki

I bought a HDMI splitter so that I could plug Tivo into both my HDTV and Slingbox (+ HDMI to component converter). Works very nicely on both simultaneously.


----------



## tdenson

Had my two Tivos installed today. Took two engineers about 2 hours, had some technical problems but all is well now. The (lady) engineer told me I was the first in the Yorkshire area with two boxes.


----------



## passingbat

tdenson said:


> Had my *two* Tivos installed today. Took two engineers about 2 hours, had some technical problems but all is well now. The (lady) engineer told me I was the first in the Yorkshire area with two boxes.


Is the 'TIVO charge' 3 pounds per box or just 3 pounds?


----------



## dmeldrum

tdenson said:


> Had my two Tivos installed today. Took two engineers about 2 hours, had some technical problems but all is well now. The (lady) engineer told me I was the first in the Yorkshire area with two boxes.


I had two boxes installed today also. They only arrived with one box as it hadn't occured to them that I might have ordered more than one.

One minor niggle I've spotted already is that the remote record from the Virgin website does not ask which box you want to record it on, I need to go and find out which one is the default on my account.

But other than that - very impressed so far. The boxes are fast and responsive, I've setup wishlists very quickly, and I like the list of actors in a particular programme together with their pictures. Plus I hadn't appreciated that Youtube was so well integrated into the EPG.


----------



## cwaring

passingbat said:


> Is the 'TIVO charge' 3 pounds per box or just 3 pounds?


The former I would have thought; ie £3 per box.


----------



## passingbat

cwaring said:


> The former I would have thought; ie £3 per box.


It wouldn't surprise me if it was, but 'per box' seems too much like Sky's per box charging method such as they do for HD and imposed on Virgin.

Hope sky's methods are not catching!


----------



## Tony Hoyle

Looks like a single charge on my contract, but until I see it on the bill it's impossible to tell.


----------



## RichardJH

okonski_uk said:


> It transpired the tech plugged in BOTH the SCART and HDMI, as a result, the SCART totally overrides the HDMI and effectively disconnects it.
> One to watch!


Are you sure about this? I have HDMI to my TV and the scart to a S1 Tivo and both work as expected and the HDMI is putting out HD and/or SD upscaled if it wasn't I wouldn't be able to select Just Scan as the format option on my TV


----------



## okonski_uk

RichardJH said:


> Are you sure about this? I have HDMI to my TV and the scart to a S1 Tivo and both work as expected and the HDMI is putting out HD and/or SD upscaled if it wasn't I wouldn't be able to select Just Scan as the format option on my TV


Absolutely. Unless there is a required sequence to the power-up to circumvent the blocking, as with the SCART inserted AFTER the HDMI, TiVo reports the HDMI as 'Not Connected' even when the HDMI is untouched.


----------



## RichardJH

okonski_uk said:


> Absolutely. Unless there is a required sequence to the power-up to circumvent the blocking, as with the SCART inserted AFTER the HDMI, TiVo reports the HDMI as 'Not Connected' even when the HDMI is untouched.


You may be right about the sequence bit as my scart was definitely put in after setup was completed. The tech who did the install couldn't understand why I wanted both scart and HDMI


----------



## sjp

NOT a happy bunny, tomorrows install cancelled as they're "too busy"

moved a shedload of furniture this afternoon to boot, wonder if the wife will allow it stay this way


----------



## Setekh

CeeBeeUK said:


> He did indeed have another box... it's not working either!
> 
> So, to recap. My box has been swapped three times, my account has been rebuilt, a new card has been issued and it still can't boot.
> 
> No-one at the other end of his phone seems to know the problem either.
> 
> sigh x 51 hours and counting...


It may not be relevant, but the Technician who installed my TiVo on Tuesday swapped out all the "old analogue splitters" and installed digital versions.

He said that his senior tech had had a problem (unspecified) on his first install and had found that the TiVo boxes "didn't like analogue splitters".

The main problem on my install was that the office failed to pair the smartcard and the TiVo properly, so the poor technician wasted about an hour until the TiVo put up a message about not being setup and to call 150.

I'm reasonably impressed, though I have found the UI niggles already mentioned by others and would gleefully wipe the discovery bar out of existence. I do like the "mini-IMDB" cast info, etc, and I really hope the PC app allows the use of a TiVoWeb like interface to search, set-up wishlists, etc. I suppose the Virgin web site might be OK when they get season passes working, rather than just "record this programme".


----------



## Wizard

Setekh said:


> The main problem on my install was that the office failed to pair the smartcard and the TiVo properly, so the poor technician wasted about an hour until the TiVo put up a message about not being setup and to call 150.


I had the same problem, the tech had to call 150 three times before they did it properly. I actually had the senior guy from the area turn up first and put the box in, he called to get it activated and then went and waited outside for the guy who was actually slated to do the install. When he arrived an hour later it still wasn't working so they called again and then again after another 30 minutes, finally they paired the box and card correctly and the box started to download. At this point the tech quipped that that was the quick bit of the install done, now it would take a while 

From start to finish it them nearly three hours in the end.


----------



## warrenrb

Setekh said:


> I'm reasonably impressed, though I have found the UI niggles already mentioned by others and would gleefully wipe the discovery bar out of existence.


Hmm, yes. There's a way of customising what it shows in the 'displays' settings, but you can only set categories to show 'less' 'standard' or 'more' - sadly not 'off'. I'm already sick of Matthew Wright's smug face staring at me. And I think if you 'thumb down' a programme, it should no longer appear in the bar, just because "We like it and we think you will to".

Tool Academy, I'm looking at you.


----------



## CeeBeeUK

Setekh said:


> It may not be relevant, but the Technician who installed my TiVo on Tuesday swapped out all the "old analogue splitters" and installed digital versions.
> 
> He said that his senior tech had had a problem (unspecified) on his first install and had found that the TiVo boxes "didn't like analogue splitters".
> 
> The main problem on my install was that the office failed to pair the smartcard and the TiVo properly, so the poor technician wasted about an hour until the TiVo put up a message about not being setup and to call 150.
> 
> I'm reasonably impressed, though I have found the UI niggles already mentioned by others and would gleefully wipe the discovery bar out of existence. I do like the "mini-IMDB" cast info, etc, and I really hope the PC app allows the use of a TiVoWeb like interface to search, set-up wishlists, etc. I suppose the Virgin web site might be OK when they get season passes working, rather than just "record this programme".


Thanks for the info, but he swapped the hardware in the wall box too... just in case!

Apparently, there is now someone else in my area having the same problem. So they think it is UBR, but who knows what they are doing about it? Not me!

The box is locking on to the centre but the centre cannot see the box, or something.

During set up it connects, pairs the cards, downloads the software update, shows the '...may take an hour...' screen, then after that locks into an endless reboot cycle and so far everyone is baffled.

While I have no TV.

Sigh * 58 hours and counting...


----------



## Setekh

Wizard said:


> I had the same problem, the tech had to call 150 three times before they did it properly. I actually had the senior guy from the area turn up first and put the box in, he called to get it activated and then went and waited outside for the guy who was actually slated to do the install. When he arrived an hour later it still wasn't working so they called again and then again after another 30 minutes, finally they paired the box and card correctly and the box started to download. At this point the tech quipped that that was the quick bit of the install done, now it would take a while
> 
> From start to finish it them nearly three hours in the end.


That sounds very similar. The card seemed to be paired OK initially in the engineering menu and the TiVO downloaded guide data. The problem was that it seemed to only ever get a partial data set and then threw that away after a few minutes. The TiVo eventually put up the message about calling 150 and the engineering menu showed the card as not paired.

After another two or three calls to the office, they finally realised that the card was on the wrong connector (or something like that) and got it fixed. 10 or 15 minutes later and the Technician left while the guide data was still indexing, as it was obvious from the time it was taking that the TiVo had finally downloaded everything. By that time he'd already done the demonstration of "new" features, so didn't need to hang around.


----------



## CeeBeeUK

Maybe the interwebs can help... ;-)

Every time the box has failed and the engineer rebooted in the diagnostics, the IP addresses would be empty and there would be an error on interactive services.

When the box was un-boxed and connected, it would get IP addresses and a load of errors like card not paired, low signal. It would pair the card get 'the hit', all other errors would clear, but blam, from then on no IP and the interactive services stayed red.

Any clues or suggestions from some of our learned friends! ;-)


----------



## Wizard

Just a thought, when my box was put on the first thing that the engineer did, even before putting the card in, was to change the frequency of the box from the default to 666.75 I think it was. After that he went into pairing the card which is where mine failed.

Whilst in the Diags screen I noticed that the signal strength was "Low", apparently they all show up as that though, he actually got a meter out of the van and tested the cable direct into it and said it was fine.

HTH


----------



## CeeBeeUK

Thanks, but he changed the frequency on all three boxes.

Anyone else?


----------



## smokie

Wizard said:


> Whilst in the Diags screen I noticed that the signal strength was "Low", apparently they all show up as that though, he actually got a meter out of the van and tested the cable direct into it and said it was fine.
> 
> HTH


Yes, I'd forgotten that (my install was so long ago... LOL) There was a screen which was showing loads of errors. He said that was normal - I was quiet;y dubious - but when I checked later it was gone.

I think it was in the engineers menu, which I can remember how to get into if anyone doesn't know and needs to. Not sure I should post it here, don't want me knuckles rapped!!


----------



## smokie

Wizard said:


> Whilst in the Diags screen I noticed that the signal strength was "Low", apparently they all show up as that though, he actually got a meter out of the van and tested the cable direct into it and said it was fine.
> 
> HTH


Yes, I'd forgotten that (my install was so long ago... LOL) There was a screen which was showing loads of errors. He said that was normal - I was quietly dubious - but when I checked later it was all OK.

I think it was in the engineers menu, which I can remember how to get into if anyone doesn't know and needs to. Not sure I should post it here, don't want me knuckles rapped!!


----------



## tdenson

passingbat said:


> Is the 'TIVO charge' 3 pounds per box or just 3 pounds?


In my unseemly haste to sign up I didn't ask ! And my chance of working it out from the mumbo jumbo that VM call an invoice heaven knows.


----------



## cwaring

It will be very easy to work out. I have no problem understanding their billing


----------



## Brangdon

cwaring said:


> Actually, I wasn't. What I said was what I meant and what I thought it could do right now.


Oh, then I'm sorry for putting words in your mouth. I had thought you were just being unspecific about whether "watch one" meant one live channel or one recording. For what it's worth, I now have my new TiVo and I've verified that my understanding (in #139) was correct.


----------



## cwaring

Brangdon said:


> Oh, then I'm sorry for putting words in your mouth.


No problem. Given the way a Tivo is _supposed_ to be used, I assumed that the "watch one" - meaning a recording -would be taken as read 

Besides, I do sometimes not explain myself correctly anyway so I can't complain when it happens the other way round


----------



## CeeBeeUK

CeeBeeUK said:


> Thanks for the info, but he swapped the hardware in the wall box too... just in case!
> 
> Apparently, there is now someone else in my area having the same problem. So they think it is UBR, but who knows what they are doing about it? Not me!
> 
> The box is locking on to the centre but the centre cannot see the box, or something.
> 
> During set up it connects, pairs the cards, downloads the software update, shows the '...may take an hour...' screen, then after that locks into an endless reboot cycle and so far everyone is baffled.
> 
> While I have no TV.
> 
> Sigh * 58 hours and counting...


Someone, somewhere made a change overnight. Last night at midnight... box power cycling.

This morning at 7am... box boots!

I have a TV signal! :up:

Now to go to work, let it download and index and tonight, we play!


----------



## scgf

passingbat said:


> Does anyone know if there are or will be codes for the Logitech Harmony remotes?
> 
> I haven't used the V+ remote since I got Harmony remotes.


I would like to know that too. As far as I have gleaned from reading rather a lot of messages about the new TiVo, it uses the same codes as the V+ - meaning that your Harmony will operate it using the device settings you currently have. If you download a generic TiVo device codebase I don't imagine it will work.

To those of you who have TiVos - what extra keys are there on the remote above and beyond what the V+ remote has?

Cheers.


----------



## scgf

Gosh, just noticed I have been on this forum for almost 11 years!


----------



## Digital Fanatic

CeeBeeUK said:


> Someone, somewhere made a change overnight. Last night at midnight... box power cycling.
> 
> This morning at 7am... box boots!
> 
> I have a TV signal! :up:
> 
> Now to go to work, let it download and index and tonight, we play!


Fantastic! :up:


----------



## AENG

VM said "be ready for our engineers at 8.00 a.m." So I was. It's now approaching 10.30. Nothing. :down:


----------



## Digital Fanatic

AENG said:


> VM said "be ready for our engineers at 8.00 a.m." So I was. It's now approaching 10.30. Nothing. :down:


that will be a 8:00 to 12:00 slot. the tech should 'phone when he/she on their way.


----------



## ptruman

Mine is here now 
It's finishing downloading info - which I hope cures the bug I may have found....going "left" in the EPG when there is no data causes it to just loop the last program in the EPG over and over 

I shall play more after I'm back from work - I have to go now.... :\


----------



## Nikki

scgf said:


> To those of you who have TiVos - what extra keys are there on the remote above and beyond what the V+ remote has?
> Cheers.


I believe the V+ remote does not have a pause key. It only has a play/pause toggle key.


----------



## ptruman

Nikki said:


> I believe the V+ remote does not have a pause key. It only has a play/pause toggle key.


Have a look at this


----------



## Nikki

ptruman said:


> Have a look at this [/IMG]


I'm looking at a 3D one in my hands. That has play AND pause buttons. The V+ has a single play/pause button, according to the Slingplayer virtual remote.


----------



## WooLLsterQ

The basic functions on the v+ remote operate your TiVo box as well.


----------



## Nikki

WooLLsterQ said:


> The basic functions on the v+ remote operate your TiVo box as well.


I can't get the V+ pause button to work on my VM Tivo. But the virtual Slingplayer V+ remote may work slightly differently.


----------



## qwiki

ptruman said:


> It's finishing downloading info - which I hope cures the bug I may have found....going "left" in the EPG when there is no data causes it to just loop the last program in the EPG over and over


I've got that too since my install 2 days ago. No data before Tuesday morning first thing, just one long repeating program entry - weird.

Hope it get's fixed soon.


----------



## AENG

Digital Fanatic was right, of course. I got a phone call at 1140 and two engineers/techicians arrived just before 12. It was only the second TiVo they had installed, apparently. They did a very neat cabling job and had no misgivings about using a 25mm PVC tube I'd had laid some 10 years ago beneath the front garden paving to route part of it. They'd learned enough to get the box powered up and linked to the cable ASAP so as to get its s/ware and data downloads, using the time saved to neaten up and finish off cable fixing. They were gone by 1400.

It's all working fine, so far, but I must get used to avoiding pressing the "My Shows" button where a "Mute" used to be! This time I obviously have to give a :up:


----------



## WooLLsterQ

Nikki said:


> I can't get the V+ pause button to work on my VM Tivo. But the virtual Slingplayer V+ remote may work slightly differently.


Yep, that's one of the one's that don't work it just works the "play" command.


----------



## Nikki

WooLLsterQ said:


> Yep, that's one of the one's that don't work it just works the "play" command.


OK, thanks for confirming. Thought ineptitude was getting the better of me..


----------



## Hornet

I have officially joined the VM TiVo ranks, the engineer left about half an hour ago. This was the 11th he'd installed, I'm in NW London. Looking forward to having a play with my new/old toy!


----------



## Fixerman

Hornet said:


> I have officially joined the VM TiVo ranks, the engineer left about half an hour ago. This was the 11th he'd installed, I'm in NW London. Looking forward to having a play with my new/old toy!


Well done Hornet!:up:

Enjoy and please keep us posted with your experiences!


----------



## richw

Had mine installed early this morning. It was the first Tivo box the engineers had seen, they'd not even had any training on them yet.

Now finding all the bugs with it.


----------



## Tim L

Mine's being installed on Tuesday. I've ordered a shiny new plasma telly to celebrate the occasion - it's time I dragged my viewing out of the 20thCentury.


----------



## BenJSmyth

I too am having mine installed on Tuesday, AM appointment. I am reading through all the posts about people's experiences and hope that I can add to the discussion when I am all Tivo'd up!

They have allowed me to keep my V+ and VHD boxes. The VHD box they are installing in another room for us. Excellent service. I'll be interested to find out from the engineer if I'm the first in my area (near Gatwick Airport).


----------



## Fixerman

BenJSmyth said:


> I too am having mine installed on Tuesday, AM appointment. I am reading through all the posts about people's experiences and hope that I can add to the discussion when I am all Tivo'd up!
> 
> They have allowed me to keep my V+ and VHD boxes. The VHD box they are installing in another room for us. Excellent service. I'll be interested to find out from the engineer if I'm the first in my area (near Gatwick Airport).


Are they charging you extra to allow you to keep the existing boxes and are they charging you for the installation in another room?


----------



## taxidirect

I had my Tivo fitted in last Wednesday. Got my old SA V+ box moved and wired in to my Kitchen at the other end of the house. Just paid the £149.00 for the Tivo £3 subs and the £6.50 for additional box. No installation charges at all.

All along the engineer was under the impression I was Virgin staff until at the end he asked me what I did at Virgin. He had no idea that customers were getting it yet.


----------



## Qu1nt

Well I've had mine for 3 days now & it's lovely having TiVo back 
We got off to a bit of a shaky start with Virgin not turning up when they were supposed to but we got there in the end.

Having swapped over from Sky HD, it's lovely to have a decent EPG again but I have to admit the Sky HD picture quality was definitely better. Any other ex Sky HD users noticed the same ?

I was looking forward to using Season Passes instead of Sky's Series Links only to find they're called the same now .... booo! But the wish lists more than make up for any of that 

All in all very happy to have TiVo back in the family


----------



## jonphil

Qu1nt said:


> I have to admit the Sky HD picture quality was definitely better. Any other ex Sky HD users noticed the same ?


To be honest we think it's the opposite, HD on Virgin to us looks better than Sky? Even the SD pictures look better?

Maybe check and make sure Tivo is outputting 1080i?


----------



## Qu1nt

jonphil said:


> To be honest we think it's the opposite, HD on Virgin to us looks better than Sky? Even the SD pictures look better?
> Maybe check and make sure Tivo is outputting 1080i?


That's interesting .. It's definately outputting 1080i and I'd agree that the SD picture is certainly better.

The menu etc is pin sharp but ITV HD & BBC One HD are not much better than their SD feeds 

I'll check some other channels tonight. Incidently what size screen are you watching ?

Chris


----------



## warrenrb

I don't think everything broadcast on BBC One HD or ITV HD is actually HD content. Some of it is upscaled SD. They are just 'simul-cast' versions of the SD channels, so when the programme wasn't made in HD it won't look any better?

Am I right on this guys?


----------



## jonphil

Qu1nt said:


> That's interesting .. It's definately outputting 1080i and I'd agree that the SD picture is certainly better.
> 
> The menu etc is pin sharp but ITV HD & BBC One HD are not much better than their SD feeds
> 
> I'll check some other channels tonight. Incidently what size screen are you watching ?
> 
> Chris


Have a 40" Sharp Quattron. Certainly things I have watched on Discovery HD have been pin sharp.
HD on demand has also been just as crisp.
As for SD I'm thinking cable is either better or Tivo is actually upscalling the output via HDMI.


----------



## VirginMediaPhil

I'm liking the fact that this forum is getting some real good discussion going and we even have the obligatory pinned topics courtesy of Carl. 

I still feel like an outsider of this forum however; I never owned a TiVo S1 and have yet to receive any contact about the new VM TiVo. I only joined to give my input on one topic but this forum has given some real good discussion on several pre-existing and current TiVo topics which aren't discussed elsewhere.

Anyway, back on topic!


----------



## cwaring

VirginMediaPhil said:


> Anyway, back on topic!


Seriously? That's unusual


----------



## Qu1nt

jonphil said:


> Have a 40" Sharp Quattron. Certainly things I have watched on Discovery HD have been pin sharp.
> HD on demand has also been just as crisp.
> As for SD I'm thinking cable is either better or Tivo is actually upscalling the output via HDMI.


Had a good look at other HD channels (like Discovery HD) & they look fine, it must just be the upscaled programs like the news on ITV HD that look little better on a larger screens.


----------



## Steve5424

warrenrb said:


> I don't think everything broadcast on BBC One HD or ITV HD is actually HD content. Some of it is upscaled SD. They are just 'simul-cast' versions of the SD channels, so when the programme wasn't made in HD it won't look any better?
> 
> Am I right on this guys?


The programme will have a little White HD next to the title if it's actually in HD on any of the HD channels.


----------



## warrenrb

So I've been wondering, if I record something on an HD channel, that is only SD originally, am I wasting disk space (is it upscaled to HD?), and would I be better off recording it from the SD channel?

For example, Match of the Day is not yet HD as I understand it, so should I just record it from 101, rather than 108 (BBC One HD)?


----------



## scgf

Essentially yes. The difference is that on an HD channel the broadcaster will have upscaled it to 1080i whereas on an SD channel your TiVo will be doing the upscaling. The space taken up on your hard drive will be less in the second case but the results IME are better. At least they are with the V+ box. I am constantly surprised at how much better VM's SD channels look compared to Sky or Freeview. On occasions I have to press the info button to verify whether I am watching HD or not! That was never the case with Sky!


----------



## warrenrb

I thought as much, thanks. I'd better go check my Series Links...

Out of interest - I've got TiVo a week today and I've used about 32% space (I've gone mad on Series Links for the kids at the moment, for the novelty of it). How's everyone else getting on? Anyone filled it yet?


----------



## cwaring

TIVO has arrived in the Waring house


----------



## Tim L

cwaring said:


> TIVO has arrived in the Waring house


It has arrived here too! By fantastic timing the plasma TV I'd ordered arrived while the engineers were here, so I got them to help me unpack it and put it on its stand. Can't really fault the service there!

However I haven't had chance to play with any of it yet, as am having a nightmarish day working from home.


----------



## Karnak

My new TV is due to arrive the same day as TiVo... Hopefully before/at the same time!


----------



## kmusgrave

cwaring said:


> TIVO has arrived in the Waring house


Did they phone before they arrived? I'm still waiting for mine. They said the afternoon slot, but not sure what time that is. 12-6?


----------



## cwaring

Yes and yes. I got a call only 5 mins before.


----------



## kmusgrave

cwaring said:


> Yes and yes. I got a call only 5 mins before.


Doorbell rang 5 minutes after I posted - there was a man with a Tivo box under his arm 

Just calling back to base now.


----------



## Zaichik

cwaring said:


> TIVO has arrived in the Waring house


Shouldn't you change your tagline then because you may be a lurker but you're TiVo-less no longer?


----------



## cwaring

I would but I'm too busy setting up my Harmony Remote and Series Links


----------



## passingbat

cwaring said:


> I'm too busy setting up my Harmony Remote


What are you using for the harmony; something from the database or adding to/modifying your current V+?


----------



## Dave Knight

Yay, TiVo is installed, took them 2+ hours, took a while for it to download TV Guide apparently, though with a 10mb connection, I can't quite understand why, as a previous S1 owner they didn't have to go through how to use TiVo of course, so a relatively easy install for the 2 guys. They rang 10 minutes before they arrived, but wasn't expecting it take so long just to swap a box and download some updates!

Now waiting for little ones to go to bed so I can have a proper play and put on all my season passes/wishlists.

I've already set a few programmes to remote record via the website then my iPhone - like it 

Good riddance to V+, I've had 2 years without TiVo as my main PVR and having TiVo back is just great !!

:up::up::up:


----------



## digiflip

cwaring said:


> I would but I'm too busy setting up my Harmony Remote and Series Links


Hey Carl do you know when fringe starts again couldnt find it in the schedule/tvguide so did it has a wish list


----------



## cwaring

passingbat said:


> What are you using for the harmony; something from the database or adding to/modifying your current V+?


The former, but not having any luck for some reason  



Dave Knight said:


> ...took them 2+ hours


Very odd. Mine was done in about an hour. Okay, a bit longer for the data download but the installer had left me to it by then 



digiflip said:


> Hey Carl do you know when fringe starts again couldnt find it in the schedule/tvguide so did it has a wish list


According to Sky it's going to be April. I know  Don't shoot the messenger*!! 

(*"Oh why the helll not?!" - Leo McGarry, The West Wing)


----------



## Dave Knight

Dave Knight said:


> Yay, TiVo is installed...Took them 2 hours..
> 
> :up::up::up:





cwaring said:


> Very odd. Mine was done in about an hour. Okay, a bit longer for the data download but the installer had left me to it by then


Yeah didn't take long to get it up and running, but then over an hour to download guide data etc, as said he had to wait til it was all done. Then they left and within 5 minutes everything went dead, cable modem etc..

Rebooted cable modem, nothing, 5 minutes later everything (inc TiVo) was back. Then doorbell, "oh we just had to swap some cables about, you should find everything is back to normal now".. would have been nice to know beforehand, especially as I was working from home (or trying to!)..

Apart from the time taken and that 'faux pas' the rest of it was fine, nice guys and this was his first proper install since test installs in November.


----------



## Tony Hoyle

Mine took about 2 hours because they guy forgot one of the Tivos and had to run off and get another one.

I felt a bit sorry for him actually as the install was otherwise simple (box swap + a short cable run for the second box).


----------



## frouboy

A new Tivo was installed to day (2 mins to stick in, as about 45mins of system updates).
It looks funny in Red and things are in different places but after a few minutes 'playing' it all becomes second nature (8 years of Tivo use!).

The engineer apologized for the lack of documentation and the fact that this was a early version so some features are not fully formed (and the final production box may look different), but for me its a vast improvement over previous virgin box which I put up with since November.

I'm a very happy bunny.


----------



## Karnak

frouboy said:


> the final production box may look different


First I've heard of that... little worrying.


----------



## scgf

Karnak said:


> First I've heard of that... little worrying.


I'm sure he means the software


----------



## Karnak

I bloody hope so


----------



## jonphil

frouboy said:


> A new Tivo was installed to day (2 mins to stick in, as about 45mins of system updates).
> It looks funny in Red and things are in different places but after a few minutes 'playing' it all becomes second nature (8 years of Tivo use!).
> 
> The engineer apologized for the lack of documentation and the fact that this was a early version so some features are not fully formed (and the final production box may look different), but for me its a vast improvement over previous virgin box which I put up with since November.
> 
> I'm a very happy bunny.


Mine came with a copy of the user guide?


----------



## pythagorasuk

Mine arrived this morning. Very impressed

Regards

John.


----------



## Andy C

Karnak said:


> First I've heard of that... little worrying.


The current box is the final thing, so don't worry


----------



## frouboy

unfortunately the engineer said documentation wasn't available because it hadn't been finalised but would be prior to release to the general public.

The lack of documentation doesn't cause me an issue but if I hadn't had extensive tivo experience it might be another issue.

He was def' said that that the box might change on the final edition. He kept pushing the idea that people getting the boxes now were public beta testers and that new features would be added/ bugs worked out ( and the box might change).....again not an issue for me.

that all said...I still a very very happy bunny.


----------



## ColinYounger

My engineer emailed me a PDF of the latest documentation from his "doobrie" that he used to activate the TiVo.


----------



## Mr Fell

No sign of TiVo - no phone call, no door bell ringing, no Mr TiVo man, - how long will we have to wait !!! ???


----------



## Steve5424

frouboy said:


> unfortunately the engineer said documentation wasn't available because it hadn't been finalised but would be prior to release to the general public.
> 
> The lack of documentation doesn't cause me an issue but if I hadn't had extensive tivo experience it might be another issue.
> 
> He was def' said that that the box might change on the final edition. He kept pushing the idea that people getting the boxes now were public beta testers and that new features would be added/ bugs worked out ( and the box might change).....again not an issue for me.
> 
> that all said...I still a very very happy bunny.


The box will not be changing at all. It's the final version, that's why it is on the web and in the documentation. I saw the test boxes and they looked similar but the buttons and LEDs were slightly different.

Only thing to change will be the version of TiVo software on the boxes that will be updated over time.


----------



## richw

jonphil said:


> Mine came with a copy of the user guide?


So did mine. They left a print out of it on A4 as well for some reason.


----------



## cwaring

I can only assume this engineer was a little clueless. Some are, it seems.

VM TiVo Complete Guide
http://www.virginmedia.com/tivo/tivo_complete_guide.pdf

VM TiVo Quick Guide
http://www.virginmedia.com/tivo/tivo_quick_guide.pdf


----------



## frouboy

Thanks for the links to the documents


----------



## cwaring

No problem. More in the "Useful Links" sticky at the top of this forum


----------



## royfox

First chance I've had to catch up on the forum. Really pleased tivos seem to be rolling out to all of us. I for one are happy to have TiVo back in a non obsolete form.


----------



## deshepherd

richw said:


> So did mine. They left a print out of it on A4 as well for some reason.


The printed one is the "quick guide" while the A4 version is the "complete guide" ... look carefully and you'll find it has a couple of extra pages!


----------



## petrinausa

We got our Tivo yesterday, love it! Big problem though is that I can't get it to work with my DVR to burn DVDs 

I'd love any advice! (We're in Southampton.)


----------



## cwaring

Huh?  Real-time record is all you can do with it; ie onto a DVD Recorder, not a PC.


----------



## Zaichik

Although, if you're recording via SCART, don't be surprised if your recordings are put on the disc at the wrong aspect ratio!


----------



## cwaring

Mine have never been  Or is this something to do with having HDMI connected at the same time? I don't have an HD TV yet.


----------



## Zaichik

cwaring said:


> Mine have never been  Or is this something to do with having HDMI connected at the same time? I don't have an HD TV yet.


I don't have an HDTV connected to TiVo either, and I am finding that the same problem which afflicts my TV also affects my DVD recorder.


----------

